# Jiffy Tune Up Needed in Minot Area



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi,
Just curious if anyone knows of a Jiffy sales and service dealer in the Minot, ND area. Mine hasn't been run in a couple of years and I would like to get it tuned up.
Thanks,
Dan


----------

